# عفواً..  لا تعاملوني هكذا..!



## النهيسى (19 أكتوبر 2009)

عفواً..  لا تعاملوني هكذا..!

علينا أن نتفق معاً أن الطفل المعاق - أي إن كان نوع الإعاقة سواء عقلية أو جسمية...الخ – يعرف انه معاق من خلال الأسرة على اعتبار أن الأسرة هي أول مجتمع يقابله الإنسان في حياته بل من خلال الأس( المجتمع الصغير ) يستطيع الطفل – أي طفل – أن يأخذ جواز المرور ليكون سوياً في المجتمع الأكبر سواء المدرسة أو النادي أو الكنيسة أو الوطن ككل.

وطبعاً هذا يتوقف على المجتمع الأول والاهم الذي يجد فيه الطفل نفسه وهو الأسرة ومن أجل التعامل الجيد بل والفعال مع أطفالنا يجب أن نقوم بما يلي :-



أولاً: لا تعامل طفلك كمعاق بل عامله كأي طفل عادي

1.  عاقبه إن أخطأ حتى يتعلم وحتى يشعر انه عادي فمثلاً: بعض حالات الإعاقة العقلية تدرك الصواب من الخطأ هذا ليس معناه أن يكون العقاب بالضرب، فالضرب وسيلة غير مجدية مع الطفل العادي فهل تتوقع جدواها مع الطفل المعاق، ولكن على الأقل تعريف الطفل بخطأه بالمناقشة فهذا يكسبه الثقة.

2.  اتركه يلعب مع الأطفال العاديين من سنه لا يجب أن تضع طفلك في " حبس انفرادي " فاللعب علاج فعال جداً، ولا تخشي من سخرية أقرانه منه لأنك إن خشيت من ذلك فهذه هي البداية الفعلية لشعور الطفل بالعجز وهذا ما هو أسوأ من الإعاقة ( هل يوجد طفل سوي لم يتعرض لسخرية من أقرانه عند هزيمته في اللعب أو لأي سبب آخر؟ ).

3.    لا تجعل طفلك يرى دموع يأسك حتى لا يتأثر بذلك.. وبالأحرى لا داعي لليأس فنردد دائماً انه لا يوجد إنسان غير معاق.

4.    لا تحرم طفلك من الخروج للشارع معك، فمن الخطأ أن أبعد أبني عن المجتمع.
5.  لا يجب الاستجابة إلى كل مطالب الطفل، فبعض المربون يهتموا بالابن المعاق أكثر من السوي بل ربما إذا بكى الطفل المعاق على لعبه أخيه نعطيه له ونعاقب أخيه ونظلم السوي... في الواقع أن هذا الأسلوب يجعل كلا منهما مريضاً نفسياً.

6.  أجعل طفلك يتعامل مع وسائل الإعلام كالصحف اليومية والتليفزيون والراديو... الخ، وما المانع إذا قرأت له أو رويت له مجموعة من القصص والروايات التي تنمي القدرة على الخيال والإبداع والاهم الشعور بأنه عادي.  

7.  لا تعزل طفلك في حجرة منفصلة من المنزل، أو أن ينام بعيداً عن أخوته، صحيح انه يحتاج رعاية خاصة، ولكنه لا يجب أن يشعر بذلك، كما أن نومه مع أخوته سوف يكون عامل ايجابي له ولهم في نفس الوقت.

8.  عليك أن تتحدث مع طفلك في كل شيء بشكل عادي فهناك من يلجأ إلى أسلوب وطريقة حديث طفليه بحجة أن الطفل لن يفهم أسلوب آخر، وهذا خطأ فنحن قد لم نلجأ لأساليب أخرى كي نحكم على عدم جدواها.

9.    ناقش طفلك وتحدث معه في كل شيء فيشعر بأن له رأي مهم لدى أسرته.



ثانياً: لا تعامل طفلك كقديس أو ملاك لا يخطئ ولا يفهم

1.    دربه على الصوم والصلاة، والاستعداد للتناول.

2.    عرفه إلا يبصق بعد التناول.

3.    أجعله يختار أب اعتراف، فلا يوجد إنسان بلا خطية.

4.    ما المانع إذا حضر اجتماع المخدومين العاديين وليس المعوقين فقط.

5.  أجعله يواظب على الكنيسة وان يكون له أصدقاء عاديين منها ليتبادل التواصل معهم، بمعنى من الخطأ أن أضع ابني في مجتمع المعوقين فقط.  


ثالثاً: لا تعامل طفلك على أساس استحالة أن يكون موهوباً أو لديه هواية

لن أذكر أمثلة عن العديد من الكُتاب والشعراء والرسامين والفنانين... الخ الذين كان لديهم إعاقات والإعاقة لم تمنعهم عن الموهبة لان مجرد التفكير في ذلك يحتاج ربما لآلاف الصفحات لنذكر أسمائهم.. يجب أن تقوم بذلك:

1.    فتش عن مواهب طفلك وبالتأكيد سوف تجد ما يمكن أن يتم تنميته.

2.    شجعه باستمرار على كل سلوك جيد يعبر عن الموهبة حتى يتمسك به ويكرره.

3.  أحضر له الأدوات المساعدة لتنمية مواهبه، فمثلاً إذا اكتشفت موهبة الرسم لديه أحضر له كراس للرسم وألوان.. موهبة الموسيقى أحضر له آلات موسيقية بسيطة.... الخ.

4.  لا تظل دائماً مردداً مع نفسك (ماذا سوف يفعل هذا المسكين إذا نمت موهبته فهي لن ترى النور؟!) فليس المهم أن ترى الموهبة النور، وإنما الأهم وجودها فهذا يسهم في السواء النفسي، والشعور بالذات، وعدم الإحساس بالنقص، والثقة بالنفس.

 *    *    *

وختاماً.. أود أن أؤكد أن التعامل الفعال الجيد مع الطفل المعاق كطفل عادي، ودمجه في المجتمع السوي، وعدم عزله في مجتمعات الإعاقة هي خطوات أساسية من اجل صحة نفسية للطفل المعاق، ومن الجدير بالذكر أن الصحة النفسية لا تقل في أهميتها عن الصحة الجسمية لأي إنسان.

 طلعت حكيم - معيد بقسم علم النفس - كلية الآداب - جامعة عين شمس​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع نهيسى

الفرق فى المعاملة هو اللى بيحسس بالاعاقة​


----------



## candy shop (20 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع اكتر من راااااااااااااااااااائع 

ومهم جدااااااااااااااااا

فعلا لازم الطفل المعاق يتعامل زى اى طفل 

بالحب والحنان ومش لازم نحسسه بضعفه 

ونديله القوه 

شكراااااااااااااااااااا نهيسى 

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك الرااااائعه
​


----------



## النهيسى (20 أكتوبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> موضوع رائع نهيسى
> 
> الفرق فى المعاملة هو اللى بيحسس بالاعاقة​


*شكـــــــــــــــر

أختنا تاسونى


مرور رااائع وكريم

ربنا يبارككم*​


----------



## النهيسى (20 أكتوبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع اكتر من راااااااااااااااااااائع
> 
> ومهم جدااااااااااااااااا
> 
> ...


*منتهى شكــــــــــــــــرى

أختنا كاندى

للمرور العزيز جدا


العدرا معاااكم​*


----------



## kalimooo (26 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا النهيسى

شكرااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (26 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا النهيسى

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (30 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا النهيسى
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



شكرا جدا

لمرورك الغالى

الرب يكون معاكم
​


----------



## النهيسى (30 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع يا النهيسى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكرا جدا

لمرورك الغالى

الرب يكون معاكم
​


----------

